
The meek shall inherit the web - davidw
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=11999307
======
steveplace
Slightly OT, but I just finished the book by Felix Dennis. There's this quote:

"The meek shall inherit the earth, but not the mining rights"

~~~
apstuff
Attributed to J. Paul Getty.

Just finished the Felix Dennis book too. A little self-indulgent at times but
a good read.

------
josefresco
While they may be 'technically' accessing the web with their phones, it's not
the web as we know it via our Laptops/PC's and broadband connections.

My cell phone circa 2001 has net access, but I wouldn't exactly call it the
"Interweb" as it was just weather/sports/news on a tiny screen walled in and
horribly limiting.

Good article though, and I'm sure the iPhone will influence better browsers
for mobile phones which will help this.

~~~
iamelgringo
The point is, however, that most people in developing countries aren't going
to be able to afford a $300 iPhone. They're going to be getting a cheap phone
with basic functionality.

The innovation that the article is talking about is by using basic mobile
technologies like SMS to create mobile banking and payment services. They
aren't talking about creating a new bunch of iPhone apps.

~~~
pwk
_most people in developing countries aren't going to be able to afford a $300
iPhone. They're going to be getting a cheap phone with basic functionality._

In 3-5 years, a "cheap phone with basic functionality" will have the same
basic feature set as an iPhone (though not the slickness, that costs extra).

